# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  pms funtionieren nicht mehr...?

## Sanchez

mir kommt vor dass seit der umstellung meine PMs sowie mein kontrollzentrum nicht mehr funktionieren...wäre ganz praktisch wenn das wieder hinhauen würd'...Danke lg

----------


## noox

Was funktioniert genau nicht?

Link zum Kontrollzentrum ist rechts oben.

Dass die PMs nicht "funktionieren" ist mir neu.  Bei der Benachrichtigung hat sich allerdings etwas geändert. Eigentlich solltest du ein Popup bekommen, wenn eine neue PM reinkommt. Prinzipiell empfehle ich die E-Mail-Benachrichtigung für neue PMs. Dass neue PMs permanent irgendwo im Headerbereich angezeigt werden, geht momentan noch nicht. 

Mehr dazu: https://www.downhill-board.com/61987...hricht-pm.html

----------


## Sanchez

ich kann weder den link "Private Nachrichten" in der grauen Zeile öffnen, noch den link zum Kontrollzentrum rechts oben...
wenn ich drauf klick öffnet sich nur eine weiße seite, mehr passiert nicht

weder mit IE noch mit firefox, auch auf verschiedenen PCs funktioniert das bei mir nicht.

----------


## noox

Kannst bitte den Zeitpunkt dazuschreiben, wann du darauf zugegriffen hast. Eventuell finde ich einen Fehler in den Logs.

----------


## noox

Ok, ich habe eine Fehlermeldung gefunden. Muss mir das ansehen. Danke für's Bescheid sagen.

----------


## noox

Ok, jetzt weiß ich was das Problem ist. Ich habe das Forum auf UTF-8 umgestellt. Das ist ein Zeichensatz, der so gut wie alle internationalen Zeichen unterstützt. Bei diesem Zeichensatz werden die Umlaute durch 2 Zahlen (Bytes) präsentiert, sodass jetzt die Wörter mit Unlauten mehr Speicher verbrauchen.

Die PM-Ordner werden zwischengespeichert - und dieser Zwischenspeicher macht jetzt Probleme, falls jemand PM-Ordner mit Umlauten angelegt hat. Muss mir mal anschauen, wie ich das am besten bereinigen kann.

----------


## noox

Bitte prüfen, ob's jetzt geht.

----------


## Sanchez

ja super, danke! jetzt gehts...

----------

